# Find the Chi Wee :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys! Not sure if this pic works. I'm trying to do this from my phone. I have been staying at a friends until my house is ready. Doing lots of renovating. I was bringing in some big bags of laundry that I had brought from my house, so I put The Wees on the sofa at my friends house. Looked around and was missing a Wee. :lol:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photo T 

How is little Chance doing?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Sara!!! 

He is doing very well. Thank you!!! He's still on his Pred., at half dose now. Taking metronidazole twice daily. Still eating his icky food. Lol. He takes a B12 shot once a week, and folate supplement daily. His tests came back from A&M and he indeed has IBD. As long as the treatment continues to work, they won't do further testing. Only problem is he has lost to much weight. Trying to get him back up a bit per vets request. But overall he's doing wonderful! Thank you!!!! :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, that is just too cute !!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> OH, that is just too cute !!!


Thank you Elaine!!  They are a bit unsettled being in new surroundings. I think she thought that was a safer place to be while I was dragging in big laundry bags. Lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so cute! :love1:
hope your house is ready soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> so cute! :love1:
> hope your house is ready soon


Thank you Therese!! 

I never knew what a pain renovation would be. We've been here at my friends for over a week. :/ She is out of state and offered to let me bring my Mom and the pups over here until they are done. I should be home Monday or Tuesday. Still have some more things to renovate, but it will be in just one room at a time. I'm going to have all my showers and tubs redone. Also totally changing the kitchen. So far I have all new flooring, whole house repainted, new lighting and fans, and some other repairs. It's starting to look really nice in there! Can't wait for it to all be done. The pups won't know what to think when they get home. Lol


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

TLI said:


> Hi Sara!!!
> 
> He is doing very well. Thank you!!! He's still on his Pred., at half dose now. Taking metronidazole twice daily. Still eating his icky food. Lol. He takes a B12 shot once a week, and folate supplement daily. His tests came back from A&M and he indeed has IBD. As long as the treatment continues to work, they won't do further testing. Only problem is he has lost to much weight. Trying to get him back up a bit per vets request. But overall he's doing wonderful! Thank you!!!! :daisy:


So pleased to hear he is doing 'ok'  Good boy eating his icky food :coolwink:


My Fizzy has been having B12 jabs once a week for the last 5 weeks (he got ill/lost weight etc ) he is only now starting to pick up!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cute. 
We are doing our house too, our bedroom done, Living room done, My husband was out of work for 11 months and we finally was going to work on the kitchen. we did a total gut job and a week later he got new job and works 65 hour weeks so kitchen is slow going, We got all drywall up and 1st coat of mud. This weekend if he doesn't get called out we will finish mudding and sanding. I am hoping it done by Christmas. It has been since May no kitchen.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you Therese!!
> 
> I never knew what a pain renovation would be. We've been here at my friends for over a week. :/ She is out of state and offered to let me bring my Mom and the pups over here until they are done. I should be home Monday or Tuesday. Still have some more things to renovate, but it will be in just one room at a time. I'm going to have all my showers and tubs redone. Also totally changing the kitchen. So far I have all new flooring, whole house repainted, new lighting and fans, and some other repairs. It's starting to look really nice in there! Can't wait for it to all be done. The pups won't know what to think when they get home. Lol


hope you post pics of the new updated home 
i have a lot to do to this place, but it has to wait a bit...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cream Chi's said:


> So pleased to hear he is doing 'ok'  Good boy eating his icky food :coolwink:
> 
> 
> My Fizzy has been having B12 jabs once a week for the last 5 weeks (he got ill/lost weight etc ) he is only now starting to pick up!


Thank you Sara!!!  How is little Kirby?

Bless little Fizzy! I hope Chances weight picks up soon. You can see his back bone. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe so cute.
> We are doing our house too, our bedroom done, Living room done, My husband was out of work for 11 months and we finally was going to work on the kitchen. we did a total gut job and a week later he got new job and works 65 hour weeks so kitchen is slow going, We got all drywall up and 1st coat of mud. This weekend if he doesn't get called out we will finish mudding and sanding. I am hoping it done by Christmas. It has been since May no kitchen.


I so understand! Renovating can be fun, but time consuming and inconvenient! Wishing you the best of luck with yours!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> hope you post pics of the new updated home
> i have a lot to do to this place, but it has to wait a bit...


I will.  As soon as I get home I'll start a thread. 

I had so much to do and put it off so long. I couldn't take it anymore. But it's a pain!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a cutie! She's like "I'll wait over here mama on this end table until you are done with those scary bags" lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is that little Ms. Gia on the table??? She is saying "hey don't forget me mama"!! So sweet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> What a cutie! She's like "I'll wait over here mama on this end table until you are done with those scary bags" lol


Thank you Kitty!  We have moved so much and haven't sat still for a month now. She is probably thinking, "OMG, what is she doing now!" Lol It's been a mad house lately! I've been doing most of the laundry here. It's a pain to take it from there to here, and back, but the girls have been helping over at the house, so I figure it's one less job for them. I'll be SO glad to get home!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Is that little Ms. Gia on the table??? She is saying "hey don't forget me mama"!! So sweet.


Hi dere Ms. Pam. Youz caughtz me. Iz waz gettin' out dat wadies way! Lol

Hope you and the boys are doing well!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you Kitty!  We have moved so much and haven't sat still for a month now. She is probably thinking, "OMG, what is she doing now!" Lol It's been a mad house lately! I've been doing most of the laundry here. It's a pain to take it from there to here, and back, but the girls have been helping over at the house, so I figure it's one less job for them. I'll be SO glad to get home!


Sounds stressful!! I hope its all over for you soon! :daisy:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she certainly is a brave little girl....she looks extra tiny on that table


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww your pups are always so adorable! :love7:
Good luck on the reno, hope it is over before you know it and hope it turns out exactly how you wish!
I can understand that it is a stressful time, but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end.
Can't wait to see pictures! I'm actually moving very soon, hopefully before the new year.
I knew about the move for three months now, and for three months I've had our stuff packed and ready to go,lol. I just can't wait!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi love your wees thanks anytime for the pics good luck moveing between houses sounds a little stressful hopefully you and the wees will be home


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Very sweet. I'm glad to hear that Chance is doing much better you're such a good Chimama to take great care of him!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Sounds stressful!! I hope its all over for you soon! :daisy:


Yes, stressful pretty much describes it. Lol Thank you Kitty! 

New pup in your siggy? Where is the little male you had on deposit so long? That's not him, is it?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

nabi said:


> she certainly is a brave little girl....she looks extra tiny on that table


Yeah, she is probably the most "adventurous" of The Wees. Lol They don't let their size hold them back. They think they are "big dogs." Lol They crack me up. They provide much love and entertainment to me and my family.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Aww your pups are always so adorable! :love7:
> Good luck on the reno, hope it is over before you know it and hope it turns out exactly how you wish!
> I can understand that it is a stressful time, but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end.
> Can't wait to see pictures! I'm actually moving very soon, hopefully before the new year.
> I knew about the move for three months now, and for three months I've had our stuff packed and ready to go,lol. I just can't wait!


Thank you so much!!  They are all very near and dear to my heart. )

I should be home in the next few days. Lots has been done, and still lots to go. It's a pretty big house. 5 bedrooms, 3 baths. I'm trying to do it all without debt when I'm finished. So it may take 6 months to complete everything. The kitchen is next. For the most part it's just updating everything. I designed and had the home built 15 years ago. This is the first remodel. The next one, I'm just buying a new house. Lol  After the kitchen I'm redoing all bathtubs and showers. So far I have all new floors, whole house repainted, all new fans and lighting and some other repairs. It's exciting to see the transformation, but a major pain when your home is so jumbled, and things everywhere. The hardest part was worrying about my Mom and the pups safety. Mom is blind. Both of my elderly parents live with me. Anyway, it will all work out. 

Best of luck on your move! That's a hard job too, but can be very exciting!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

bayoumah said:


> hi love your wees thanks anytime for the pics good luck moveing between houses sounds a little stressful hopefully you and the wees will be home


Thank you Sheila!  I'll be so happy to get back to my home. This has definitely been a challenge for us all. 



Dragonfly said:


> lol Very sweet. I'm glad to hear that Chance is doing much better you're such a good Chimama to take great care of him!!!


Awwww, you are so kind! Thank you very much! These pups mean the World to me. I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh look at that little one!!!!!!!  What a little stinker!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw super cute pic, T! So glad to hear Chance is doing well and you'll all be able to go home soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> Oh look at that little one!!!!!!!  What a little stinker!


Thank you Rachel!  She's quite the character. Lol



foggy said:


> Aw super cute pic, T! So glad to hear Chance is doing well and you'll all be able to go home soon.


Thank you Paula!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

TLI said:


> Thank you Sara!!!  How is little Kirby?
> 
> Bless little Fizzy! I hope Chances weight picks up soon. You can see his back bone. :/



Fizzy is the same 'so thin' 

Kirby is doing GREAT had no bad days in over a month, thought he was going to have a bad day on Saturday but it was just as I had to start work early and he doesn't like early mornings


----------

